# 2008 JSOC Small Arms Championship



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 12, 2008)

*JOINT SPECIAL OPERATIONS COMMAND 
SMALL ARMS CHAMPIONSHIP 27 Apr - 2 MAY 2008*

Here is the flyer.  Attached are the details in a word doc.  

http://www.socom.mil/images/Poster Three.pdf


----------



## Snaquebite (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll  be there, My company is a sponsor and we'll be setting up a display booth.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 13, 2008)

Next year for me.


----------



## Olive Drab (Apr 16, 2008)

Damn.  Im TDY


----------



## WillBrink (Apr 20, 2008)

Snaquebite said:


> I'll  be there, My company is a sponsor and we'll be setting up a display booth.



Perhaps you need a combat nutritionist to work at your booth?:)


----------



## Rabid Badger (Apr 28, 2008)

Snaquebite said:


> I'll  be there, My company is a sponsor and we'll be setting up a display booth.



Yup...guess when I found this??.....*T.O.D.A.Y.*

I'll be at FB tomorrow tho.......PM for phone # and link up.....DSC is Wednesday at the SOAF...

;);)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 24, 2008)

Here's an short article written by SOCOM:

http://www.socom.mil/Docs/JSOC%20CHAMPIONSHIP.pdf


----------

